# Anyone from Essex County, Massachusetts or surrounding counties?



## Chimp_Cuber608 (Jan 7, 2020)

Hello I am a person from Massachusetts and I was wondering, Is there anyone from my county in Massachusetts? So well here is that thread.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jan 7, 2020)

Chimp_Cuber608 said:


> Hello I am a person from Massachusetts and I was wondering, Is there anyone from my county in Massachusetts? So well here is that thread.


I live pretty close to you! Are you going to MIT or Cubing with the viking?


----------



## Chimp_Cuber608 (Jan 7, 2020)

No I haven't gone to any comps, I don't plan on going to anytime soon. But in the future I would like to go to one!


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Jan 7, 2020)

Chimp_Cuber608 said:


> Hello I am a person from Massachusetts and I was wondering, Is there anyone from my county in Massachusetts? So well here is that thread.


I'm around Worcester. So not that far


----------

